

8 Small Git tips - rlmflores
http://blog.rlmflores.me/git/2015/03/31/8-small-git-tips/

======
pvinis
nice tips. many times i make small commits and then use rebase -i HEAD~4 or
instead of 4, whichever number of commits i wanna go back and
rename/squash/reorder. another good one is bisect if someone doesnt know. look
into it. perfect for finding which commit broke something. for commits i use
gitx on osx because it highlights per word diff.

------
Grue3
I already do most of these because of magit. It is in fact worth to learn
Emacs just so that you can use magit. Much easier than messing around with
git's command line.

------
bndr
I would also suggest using git-cola, makes life so much easier.

~~~
joe_inferno
For OS X I highly recommend the lightweight Gitbox. Although I haven't seen an
update in a long time, there are some visual issues in Yosemite, and it
crashes from time to time, it makes the most common tasks super easy. Single
keystrokes to pull/push, add all, commit, etc.

